# Nova G3 Locked Up . . .



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a G3 from Nova that just locked up. there's no turning it one way or the other. I parted the project that was in it and managed to get the tenon out of the jaws, and the jaws move freely a little as they always have. I then removed the chuck from the lathe and took the snap ring out thnking the big gear would come off so i could get a look inside, but I can't get anything apart.

I called Teknatool but apparently they are on holiday and i couldn't even eave a message in their box because they said it was full or whatever. has anyne ever taken one of these things apart, or otherwise have any ideas? I mean the gear will not budge even with a massive cheater bar on my tee handle, it just bends the handle. It is LOCKED.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2015)

Bummer ... I'm sure they do come apart, but I've never done it.

[email protected]: Does the G3 have an insert to adapt it to your lathe spindle? That might be something that has to be removed before the other parts will release.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

The last time I locked up a scroll chuck (It wasn't a G3 but a similar one) it turned out I had a big chunk of crap that somehow made its way into the mechanism. On the G3 removing the snap ring should allow the gear to drop out. If it won't I'd say you either have something binding it up or it's filled up with dust and crap and whatnot. Possible you got some CA or other finish of some sort in it? Maybe take the chuck and drop it into some solvent and let it soak a couple hours and then see if it will come apart. Should be all metal so I wouldn't think any of the chuck would be at risk by that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2015)

Duncan I removed the threaded adapter right away to see what I could see.

Colin I have it soaking in lacquer thinner but I don't think anything will dissolve CA will it? It is likely got some in there but I hadn't used any in a couple days so why would it lock up from that now? Since the thinner will not likely help me any, and since I have never seen inside this thing let me ask this. Can I drill a couple of holes where indicated to try and knock the gear out with a punch?





Or is there some other kind of machining right on the other side of the face that I will screw up. I realize I'd have to seal it again to keep junk out.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2015)

I just took it out of the thinner and slammed it hard on one of my timber horses and the 2nd whack it dropped out! Like I said I knew that lacquer thinner would work. Glad I did not take your advice to drill it becaise I would have ruined it!.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2015)

Acetone is my go-to solvent for CA.

A sharp whack on a saw horse might loosen it ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2015)

Seriously thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I just took it out of the thinner and slammed it hard on one of my timber horses and the 2nd what it dropped out! Like I said I knew that lacquer thinner would work. Glad I did not take your advice to drill it becaise I would have ruined it!.



With enough time Lacquer thinner will at least soften most of the stuff we use as woodworkers. Glad you didn't drill it. That would have probably killed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 94037
> 
> Seriously thanks for the help guys.



Can't wait to see if you can get it back together

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2015)

I was going to suggest writing the slide numbers on the body of the chuck so you can replace them in the same slot they came out of ... too late


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I was going to suggest writing the slide numbers on the body of the chuck so you can replace them in the same slot they came out of ... too late



They actually don't have to go in the same slot as long as they go in in order, Found that out after tipping all my chuck parts on the floor one time during cleaning and reassembly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> They actually don't have to go in the same slot as long as they go in in order, Found that out after tipping all my chuck parts on the floor one time during cleaning and reassembly.


That's just my OCD kicking in


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 30, 2015)

This brings up a good point: I have a G3. Should I be doing some sort of maintenance on it? I've never even put a drop of oil on it.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> This brings up a good point: I have a G3. Should I be doing some sort of maintenance on it? I've never even put a drop of oil on it.



I blow mine out with high pressure air regularly, I hesitate to use any oil other than a tiny drop here and there if really needed as it can collect dust and turn into a thick binding goo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2015)

Just a thought, I don't turn so in this particular instance don't know if it's useful, but on machinery that will gather dust I use graphite for lubricant. It won't attract dust. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2015)

There's a "dry lubricant" in a spray can ... Boeshield perhaps? ... I've got a can someplace, it was recommended to me for lubing a table saw. That would probably be better than oil for this purpose.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 30, 2015)

What Tony and Duncan said. Aerosol graphite.



Make sure you put down some workbench protection (newspaper for those who have it) as it is can be very messy. Put the top of the jaws slides down since they do not need a coating. Coat the slides and scroll ring well.
The carrier flashes off in just a few minutes leaving a hard dry graphite surface.
I have never oiled a chuck and only give them a blast of air. With graphite there is nothing to attract/hold dust.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 30, 2015)

I took my G3 apart and it took 6 tries over 6 months to get it back together. But I'm sure you will have better luck than I did. I had to have my 10 year old grandson to fix it/


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

CWS said:


> I took my G3 apart and it took 6 tries over 6 months to get it back together. But I'm sure you will have better luck than I did. I had to have my 10 year old grandson to fix it/


you probably should not have that defective chuck @CWS , i have room if ya need a place to store it


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2015)

My son came into town so I haven't even tried to finish cleaning it yet. I don't think I'll have a problem reassembling it I'm pretty good with stuff like that. Yes, I am real good with stuff like this . . . if I can't get it back together I will drill some holes in it and it will be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 4, 2016)

Tony said:


> Just a thought, I don't turn so in this particular instance don't know if it's useful, but on machinery that will gather dust I use graphite for lubricant. It won't attract dust. Tony


That is what I was thinking. I have some in my archery box that I use on my bow.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

It still wouldnt turn once I put it together so I sprayed some some Boeshield in it and been working ever since.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 4, 2016)



Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

